# Teddy bear face?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi
I keep seeing Malts described as a 'teddy bear' face. What is this? 

A Baby doll face, I know and recognize but what's the 'teddy bear'. Is this just when a Malt isn't a 'baby doll"?

Thank you in advance for the explanations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never heard that expression......what breeders use that phrase?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha that sounds like something an Asian breeder might say?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I never quite understood both terms. I think what's considered baby-doll or not is rather subjective. And teddy bear faces are rather subjective as well. There's 

For example, some people consider my Gigi to have a "baby doll face" some don't. I have no idea what "type" of head she has, nor do I care what other people "think" she has! LOL All I know is that I wanted a malt with a pretty head and smaller muzzle, and Gigi's muzzle is not even one 1 inch long, including her nose!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've heard the term "teddy bear" when describing to a groomer how to trim the face.

I don't think the OP said it was a breeder who was using that term.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811342


> I've heard the term "teddy bear" when describing to a groomer how to trim the face.
> 
> I don't think the OP said it was a breeder who was using that term.[/B]


That's where I've seen the term used, to describe a grooming style.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, the first Malt that came to mind when I read the title of this thread was Tammy's (mom2bijou) Benny! I don't know what a teddy bear face is, but he just came to mind when I thought of it.  

I just love Benny's face! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 29 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811343


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811342





> I've heard the term "teddy bear" when describing to a groomer how to trim the face.[/B]


That's where I've seen the term used, to describe a grooming style.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too. I've heard it used with Chrisman puppies. Kind of the way that Chrisman cuts the hairs on the face of a pup, resembles a "teddy bear" look. I think the way the muzzle is cut, kind of like a fan around the nose, I could be wrong. 
Once again, it's all subjective. It's not written in stone anywhere, as to how a "teddy bear" look should look like. LOL


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Like others............. the only time I have heard the expression "teddy bear" is in regard to a "teddy bear cut" when grooming.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've heard of teddy bear paws. Maybe that's it.

Cosy has been called a kitten face by her breeder which was a new one on me. lol


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 29 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811348


> Well, the first Malt that came to mind when I read the title of this thread was Tammy's (mom2bijou) Benny! I don't know what a teddy bear face is, but he just came to mind when I thought of it.
> 
> I just love Benny's face! :wub:[/B]


That's true, adorable Benny does come to mind if one were to think of a "teddy bear" face on a Maltese.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It was from a breeder's ad (not a real breeder though- just someone who breed their dog). Someone sent me a link yesterday of these 2 little dogs for adoption and it described them as 'teddy bear face', and I had only heard of a teddy bear cut (grooming), so I googled it and then found a lot of references in describing their puppies like this. Maybe this is a term used in marketing (again)?


----------



## norcalgal (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 29 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811365


> I've heard of teddy bear paws. Maybe that's it.
> 
> Cosy has been called a kitten face by her breeder which was a new one on me. lol[/B]


Funny you should say that. A few days ago I was on the forum browsing and my 16 year old daughter came to take a peek. One thing led to another and I showed her my favorite maltese pics on the forum with Cosy being one of my favorites. My daughter shrugged her shoulders and said: "You just love her cause she looks like our persian cat." I guess there might be something to the kitten face.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (NorCalGal @ Jul 29 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811387


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 29 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811365





> I've heard of teddy bear paws. Maybe that's it.
> 
> Cosy has been called a kitten face by her breeder which was a new one on me. lol[/B]


Funny you should say that. A few days ago I was on the forum browsing and my 16 year old daughter came to take a peek. One thing led to another and I showed her my favorite maltese pics on the forum with Cosy being one of my favorites. My daughter shrugged her shoulders and said: "You just love her cause she looks like our persian cat." I guess there might be something to the kitten face.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! You know she even makes kitten noises if I'm talking with someone else and ignoring her. Do you think her breeder
did some designer breeding?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I've only heard of it as a so called hybrid mix of a shih tzu, poodle and a bichon frise that greeders breed to look like a Teddy bear, I guess it's just another "designer" dog name like "Morkie"


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I've only heard of it as a so called hybrid mix of a shih tzu, poodle and a bichon frise that greeders breed to look like a Teddy bear, I guess it's just another "designer" dog name like "Morkie"


----------



## norcalgal (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 29 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811394


> QUOTE (NorCalGal @ Jul 29 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811387





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 29 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811365





> I've heard of teddy bear paws. Maybe that's it.
> 
> Cosy has been called a kitten face by her breeder which was a new one on me. lol[/B]


Funny you should say that. A few days ago I was on the forum browsing and my 16 year old daughter came to take a peek. One thing led to another and I showed her my favorite maltese pics on the forum with Cosy being one of my favorites. My daughter shrugged her shoulders and said: "You just love her cause she looks like our persian cat." I guess there might be something to the kitten face.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! You know she even makes kitten noises if I'm talking with someone else and ignoring her. Do you think her breeder
did some designer breeding? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Huh! I wonder what this new designer breed be called.....Let's see, a Persian + a Maltese = Malersian????


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

> I've heard the term "teddy bear" when describing to a groomer how to trim the face.
> 
> 
> any photos ?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 29 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811343


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811342





> I've heard the term "teddy bear" when describing to a groomer how to trim the face.
> 
> I don't think the OP said it was a breeder who was using that term.[/B]


That's where I've seen the term used, to describe a grooming style.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 30 2009, 03:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811416


> any photos ?[/B]


I think it is all in how you interpret it. 

This is the closest picture I have as to what my interpretation of a teddy bear cut is...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 30 2009, 04:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811416


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 30 2009, 03:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811342





> I've heard the term "teddy bear" when describing to a groomer how to trim the face.
> 
> 
> any photos ?[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

You should look at the Chrisman maltese puppies. The way their hair on the face is cut is what they're talking about I think.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe a groomer can chime in. I have had Jack cut in the "Teddy Bear" style and basically, the body is cut very short, the tail clipped shorter than usual, and the head is cut in a rounded fashion, muzzle included. (Or at least that's how a groomer cut him.) I will try to find a pic. It is truly adorable!
I found this pic on the web, but it seems as if this clip is used mostly on Lhasas, Shi tzus, Bichons and Poodles.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Check out the two first pups on Chrisman's site: http://chrismanpuppies.com/puppies2008.html


----------

